# Новости спинальной хирургии



## Andrey108 (12 Фев 2014)

*В Израиле изобрели уникальный спинальный имплант*
Израильская компания Premia Spine разработала альтернативу традиционной операции поясничного спондилодеза для пациентов, страдающих стенозом позвоночного канала. В отличие от спондилодеза новая система дает возможность сохранить подвижность позвоночника.

Сгибание, выпрямление, наклоны вбок и осевое вращение – эти простые движения, которые большинство из нас выполняют много раз в день, не задумываясь, причиняют огромные страдания миллионам людей с хроническими болями в пояснице. Израильская компания Premia Spine предлагает революционную технологию, которую скоро будут использовать при операциях на позвоночнике в Израиле и других странах. Речь идет о спинальном импланте нового поколения, который позволит вернуть пациентам качество жизни.

Новая технология предназначена для пациентов, которым была рекомендована операция на позвоночнике с фиксацией при помощи жёстких конструкций. Разработанная Premia Spine система TOPS (Total Posterior Solution) представляет собой спинальный имплант, который не только способствует восстановлению движений позвоночника в полном объёме, но и обеспечивает более быстрое восстановление после операции.

Работа над созданием TOPS была начата в 2003 г. «На сегодняшний день хирурги-ортопеды единодушно признают преимущество тотальной замены межпозвоночного сустава искусственным имплантом, - говорит исполнительный директор Premia Spine Рон Сахер. – В результате фиксации пациенты избавлялись от боли, но навсегда утрачивали возможность сгибать конечность в суставе» . Начало применение эндопротезов положило начало новой эры в ортопедии. 

Premia Spine задалась целью внедрить метод эндопротезирования в хирургии позвоночника, чтобы решить проблему стеноза позвоночного канала. Разработанная Premia Spine система предназначена для замены собой удалённого сустава, вызвавшего компрессию спинного мозга и нервных корешков, не нарушая при этом подвижности позвоночника.

Система TOPS представляет собой механическое устройство, находящееся между двух титановых пластин и воспроизводящее все без исключения движения, которые присущи обычному межпозвоночному суставу. Устройство было создано специально для пациентов с диагнозами стеноз позвоночного канала и спондилолистез (смещение позвонков).

Результаты восьмилетних клинических исследований показали: имплантация системы ТOPS более эффективна и безопасна. В отличие от операции на позвоночнике с жесткой фиксацией позвонков, установка нового импланта обеспечивает более надёжную декомпрессию спинного мозга. Поскольку механизм TOPS состоит из меньшего количества частей (нежели обычная жёсткая фиксирующая система), то риск осложнений и повторных операций, связанных с недостатками и поломками конструкции, сводится к минимуму. Создатели импланта уверяют, что система относительно проста в применении и поэтому её установка не должна вызывать трудности у хирургов-ортопедов, специализирующихся на операциях на позвоночнике.


----------



## Andrey108 (2 Мар 2014)

*Инъекция стволовых клеток в дегенерирующие межпозвоночные диски уменьшает боль в спине
*
Как показали международные клинические исследования II фазы, одна инъекция стволовых клеток в дегенерирующие межпозвоночные диски уменьшает боль в спине по меньшей мере на 12 месяцев.

Данные клинические испытания основаны на предыдущих доклинических исследованиях, показавших, что мезенхимальные стволовые клетки (МСК) высокой степени очистки способны восстановить структуру поврежденного хрящевого диска. Все показатели оказались лучше у тех лабораторных животных, которым вводили инъекции стволовых клеток, по сравнению с контрольной группой животных.

Теперь эти данные подтвердили клинические исследования II фазы с участием 100 пациентов, которые показали, что инъекции МСК, выделенных из костного мозга, сокращают дискогенную боль в спине, обусловленную повреждением или износом межпозвоночных дисков, в среднем более чем на 50 % за один год.


Помимо этого, у участников исследования снизилась потребность в обезболивающих препаратах, улучшилось состояние, сократилась необходимость в нехирургическом лечении и дальнейших оперативных вмешательствах на позвоночнике. Данные результаты были получены у пациентов с умеренной и тяжелой степенью дискогенной боли в спине.

«Это весьма вдохновляющие результаты, которые дают большую надежду облегчить состояние, тяжело поддающееся лечению», - отметил профессор ортопедии и реабилитационной медицины Джереми Бекворт (Jeremy Beckworth) из университета Эмори, принимавший участие в исследованиях.

Полученные данные подготовят почву для клинических исследований заключительной III фазы, которые могут начаться уже в этом году.


----------



## Diver77 (3 Мар 2014)

Андрей108.
...Только, что  хотел  вставить эту  статью,  как вы ее уже опубликовали- бывает же такое.
 Ну. вот  другая тоже интересная статья.:
=
...
…….Томскими учеными создан уникальный материал, структура, строение и механические свойства которого подобны природной кости. Авторами разработки, которая велась совместно с московской компанией «Биомедицинские технологии», стали ученые Института физики прочности и материаловедения и Томского госуниверситета, сообщает РИА «Новости».

……По словам заведующего кафедрой прочности и проектирования физико-технического факультета ТГУ Сергея Кулькова, материал не отторгается организмом и созданные из него протезы способны заменить любую кость. «Это нанокерамика, у которой мы провели модификацию поверхностей, поясняет ученый. - Внешние поверхности модифицировали с помощью магнетронного напыления, внутренние — с помощью химических методов, то есть пропитывали раствором, чтобы получить кальций-фосфатное покрытие».

………Как отмечают разработчики, созданные в России протезы будут выгодно отличаться от зарубежных аналогов по цене и поэтому станут доступны для широкого использования. В настоящее время специалистами уже разработаны протезы мелких суставов пальцев из уникального нанокерамического пористого материала.

Во время доклинических испытаний, проведенных ЗАО «Биомедицинские технологии» на животных, специалисты убедились, что протезы успешно приживаются.

…..«Результаты положительные — мелкие протезы из нанокерамики показали полное врастание. Коллеги из университета Крита (Греция) показали, что наша керамика из биоинертной становится биоактивной. Это значит, что она воспринимается организмом как свое, а не инородное тело», — рассказал Сергей Кульков.

….Запуск производства протезов из нанокерамики планируется после проведения клинических испытаний и получения лицензии на разработку. Производить новинку уже готовы на Новосибирском электровакуумном заводе.
.........


----------



## Andrey108 (6 Мар 2014)

*РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ОРТОПЕДИЧЕСКОГО ЛЕЧЕНИЯ ГРЫЖ МЕЖПОЗВОНКОВЫХ ДИСКОВ ПОЯСНИЧНОГО ОТДЕЛА ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА*

05.03.2014

В мировой литературе описано много различных способов консервативного и оперативного лечения болевого синдрома при этой патологии, однако вопрос о необходимости и сроках оперативного вмешательства до сих пор остается открытым. Ряд авторов считает, что консервативное лечение приносит облегчение только у 30% пациентов, остальные нуждаются в хирургической помощи. Общепризнанным остается тот факт, что без оперативного вмешательства у ряда больных невозможно возвращение к труду или улучшение качества их жизни. Однако отсутствие единого мнения о сроках и показаниях к оперативному вмешательству у пациентов с грыжей поясничного межпозвонкового диска приводит к тому, что имевшийся ранее неврологический дефицит сохраняется в послеоперационном периоде и, в конечном счете, заканчивается стойкой утратой трудоспособности.

Консервативное лечение больных со спинальным стенозом долгое время считалось бесперспективным. Действительно, расширить позвоночный канал применением медикаментозных и других нехирургических средств невозможно. Однако к настоящему времени, казалось бы, непоколебимое стремление к хирургическим вмешательствам прошло.

Кроме того, эффект консервативного лечения со временем не изменяется, а результаты хирургического лечения значительно ухудшаются. В этой связи авторы исследования считают показания к хирургическому лечению относительными и рекомендуют до операции проводить консервативное лечение, а оперировать только в тех случаях, когда консервативное лечения не помогает и боль, неврологические изменения ограничивают повседневную активность.

Был проведен анализ результатов комплексного ортопедического лечения 580 больных остеохондрозом поясничного отдела позвоночника осложненных грыжами межпозвонковых дисков (МП), лечившихся в отделении вертебрологии НИИ травматологии и ортопедии республики Узбекистан. Всем больным для диагностики заболевания проведены спондилография в 2х проекциях, 334 больным произведено магнитно-резонансно томографическое (МРТ) исследование, 226 больным -компь- терно- томографичекое (КТ) исследование, 20 больным - мультиспиральное компьютерно- томографическое (МСКТ) исследование, 347 больным - электронейромиографическое (ЭНМГ) исследование. Ортопедическое лечение включала в себя проведения курса медикаментозной терапии, физиотерапевтических процедур, эпи- дуральных введений лекарственных препаратов, тракции позвоночника и электро-нейро-стимуля- ционная терапия. Неэффективность предшествовавшей ортопедической терапии позволило у 102 больных для разрешения диско-радикулярного и спинального конфликта, провести оперативное вмешательство в различных периодах лечения.

У 478 больных остеохондрозом поясничного отдела позвоночника с локальной формой дегенерации диска II-III степеней развития (грыжа диска) изучены результаты комплексного ортопедического лечения. Из них у 206 больных (43,2%) грыжа МП диска установлена на уровне VL4-5 сегмента; у 172 больного (36%) - диск VL5-S1; у 45 больных (9,3%) - диски VL4-5 и VL5-S1; у 43 больных (9%) - диск VL3-4; у 12 больных (2,5%) - диск VL2-3. Компрессия сосудисто-нервных образований протекала либо с нарушением кровообращения в нижних конечностях с синдромом радикулоишемии, либо без нарушения - с развитием рефлекторно-корешковых синдромов.

При изучении результата ортопедического лечения у 357 больных (72,3%) отметили хороший результат, которое заключалось исчезновением болевого синдрома и регрессом неврологических проявлений. Из них у 113х больных (31,7%) в отдаленным периоде через 1,5-2 года были проведены контрольные томографические исследования (МРТ-78 и КТ-33), и при этом установили, что у 22 больных размеры грыжи диска исчезли полностью, у 66 больных отмечено уменьшение размеров грыжи диска на 0,2-0,Змм; у 174 больных (49%) получен удовлетворительный результат с уменьшением болевого синдрома и значительным регрессом неврологических нарушений без томографической картины изменением грыжи диска; у 67 больных (19,3) результат оценен как относительно удовлетворительный с частичным устранением болевого и улучшением неврологической клиники. Эта категория больных далее находились под наблюдением и получали курс повторного лечения.

Ортопедическое (консервативное) лечения грыж МП дисков поясничного отдела позвоночника на основе эпидурального введения лекарственных веществ с тракцией позвоночника в комплексе медикаментозной терапии, физиотерапевтических процедур, рефлексотерапии и ЛФК с бальнеотерапией позволяет получить и достигнуть стойкий положительный хороший клинический результат в ближайшем и отдаленных периодах у более 80% больных.


----------



## Andrey108 (10 Мар 2014)

*Минимальная инвазивная хирургия – улучшает качество жизни при болях в спине*
Результаты исследований опубликованы в февральском выпуске журнала «Позвоночник» показывают, что пациенты, прибегшие малоинвазивной хирургии под названием трансформационный поясничный межтеловой спондилодез, в конечном итоге, чувствуют заметные улучшения, в сравнении с пациентами после инвазивной хирургии - способа облегчения изнуряющей боли.

"Около 90% взрослых испытывают боли в пояснице, в течение всей своей жизни. Боли могут быть вызваны нестабильностью позвоночника, стенозом, спондилолистезом, остеохондрозом и другими проблемами позвоночника", говорит Мик Перес-Крует, доктор медицинских наук, нейрохирург позвоночника «Beaumont Hospital», в Ирландии.

Исследования под руководством доктора Перес-Крует, обнаружили, что минимально инвазивные процедуры с меньшими разрезами, могут уменьшить хронические боли в пояснице, а так же сократить время пребывания пациента в больнице, предотвратить осложнения и появление рубцов. Это также может снизить затраты на лечение и вероятность появления инфекций, по сравнению с более активными и открытыми процедурами.

Семилетнее исследование на 304 пациентах, 120 мужчинах и 184 женщинах, средний возраст которых 62,4 года, которые получали минимально инвазивные процедуры, показало убедительные результаты.

"Пациенты продемонстрировали очень высокий показатель удовлетворенности минимально-инвазивной технологией лечения. Большинство пациентов - совершенно безболезненно вернулись к работе и повседневной деятельности, заметно улучшив качества своей жизни", объясняет доктор Перес-Крует.

Хроническая боль в пояснице происходит, в основном, в возрасте между 30 и 50 годами, отчасти из-за старения, но также и потому, что люди ведут малоподвижный образ жизни и делают слишком мало упражнений, по данным Национального института Неврологических заболеваний и Инсульта.

Боль в пояснице может быть вызвана нервами, мышечным раздражением или поражением костной ткани. В большинстве стран - боли в спине происходят из-за травм позвоночника, но боль может быть также вызвана дегенеративными заболеваниями, такими как артрит, болезни межпозвоночных дисков, остеопорозом, заболеваниями костей или врожденными аномалиями позвоночника. Ожирение, Курение, лишний вес во время беременности, стресс и плохое физическое состояние, может способствовать появлению и усилению боли в пояснице.


----------

